# KLIQUE ORANGE COUNTY



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE OC will be hosting it's second annual car show Sunday, June 26, 2011 at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster. Entrance will be $20 and more details to follow.

Last year's show was one of the better ones I've been to. The people, clubs, location, music, food, weather, and the general atmosphere made this show a huge success, and hopefully this year it will be even bigger and better. There are plenty of trees to park under or kick it in the shade, a waterpark for the kids, and a liquor store within walking distance in case you run out of cold water :biggrin: .

Here is a small collection of pictures from last year's show, which was covered by Lowrider Magazine.































































































































All clubs and solo riders are encouraged to come out and kick it 6/26. All cars, trucks, SUV's, bikes, and motorcycles welcome.


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Hell yea, Cant wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jan 10 2011, 01:17 PM~19557188
> *Hell yea, Cant wait!! :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

reedy to role


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

Badass show! Cant wait for this. :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Any flyer?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Jan 10 2011, 06:50 PM~19560423
> *Any flyer?
> *


Not yet, just getting the word out. Details and flyer to follow.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: AS LONG AS SHES THUR!!! LOL!! :cheesy:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Took " BEST OF SHOW " last year looking forward to this year !! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Gonna try and make it again this year homies, hopefully with my car intact this time.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Jan 11 2011, 08:31 AM~19565359
> * Took " BEST OF SHOW " last year looking forward to this year !! :biggrin:
> *


:h5:



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 11 2011, 03:12 PM~19568432
> *Gonna try and make it again this year homies, hopefully with my car intact this time.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website good luck
Old Memories


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 10 2011, 08:19 PM~19560866
> *Not yet, just getting the word out. Details and flyer to follow.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

it sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

had a great time last year so we'll be back


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 15 2011, 01:29 AM~19603209
> *
> *


Seen the 59 crawl'n down garden grove blvd Friday night, look'n good Loc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Jan 16 2011, 12:44 AM~19610105
> * BUMP
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Can't wait! I'll be there to support my Klique homies! :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 17 2011, 11:11 AM~19619313
> *Can't wait!  I'll be there to support my Klique homies!  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to leave in Anaheim but moved to Oklahoma in 90 one day I would like to go back with my Ride maybe this is a good excuse to hit the road back that way good luck with the show


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 18 2011, 12:11 PM~19629473
> *I used to leave in Anaheim but moved to Oklahoma in 90 one day I would like to go back with my Ride maybe this is a good excuse to hit the road back that way good luck with the show
> *


I go to Oklahoma often for school. I kick it on campus corner and stay at NCED when I go there. Had some great times there. Go Sooners :cheesy:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jan 18 2011, 11:04 PM~19636118
> *I go to Oklahoma often for school. I kick it on campus corner and stay at NCED when I go there. Had some great times there. Go Sooners  :cheesy:
> *


Cool I'm glad someone knows about Oklahoma most people think its just cows and fields but we keep Lowriding alive here our club likes to travel I wont promise nothing but don't be surprise if we make it :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 18 2011, 11:11 AM~19629473
> *I used to leave in Anaheim but moved to Oklahoma in 90 one day I would like to go back with my Ride maybe this is a good excuse to hit the road back that way good luck with the show
> *



I am sure if you came, everyone would welcome you with open arms


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

those are some badass rides! great show!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Stylistics Los Angeles will be there.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jan 20 2011, 01:55 PM~19650542
> *Stylistics Los Angeles will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 19 2011, 08:21 PM~19643025
> *Cool I'm glad someone knows about Oklahoma most people think its just cows and fields but we keep Lowriding  alive here our club likes to travel I wont promise nothing but don't be surprise if we make it :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

rsvp the sick


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 21 2011, 10:56 AM~19659653
> *rsvp the sick
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:15 PM~19557168
> *KLIQUE OC will be hosting it's second annual car show Sunday, June 26, 2011 at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.  Entrance will be $20 and more details to follow.
> 
> Last year's show was one of the better ones I've been to.  The people, clubs, location, music, food, weather, and the general atmosphere made this show a huge success, and hopefully this year it will be even bigger and better.  There are plenty of trees to park under or kick it in the shade, a waterpark for the kids, and a liquor store within walking distance in case you run out of cold water  :biggrin: .
> ...




IS THERE A HOP


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 11 2011, 12:15 AM~19563484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Shows at this park are always not to be missed


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 21 2011, 06:24 PM~19663000
> *IS THERE A HOP
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPPORT !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Jan 21 2011, 08:04 PM~19663889
> *STYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPPORT !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice avatar by the way! I took that pic from our show last year. Bad ass rivi! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Jan 18 2011, 12:11 PM~19629473
> *I used to leave in Anaheim but moved to Oklahoma in 90 one day I would like to go back with my Ride maybe this is a good excuse to hit the road back that way good luck with the show
> *


I'm headed to this show from DFW area, let me know if your interested in caravaning with me. I usually travel this route alone..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 21 2011, 10:50 PM~19664769
> *I'm headed to this show from DFW area, let me know if your interested in caravaning with me. I usually travel this route alone..
> *


cool I'm trying to figure out how to do it since we're following the WEGO tour but I'm interested on going thanks I'll be hitting you up :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jan 19 2011, 11:22 PM~19645955
> *I am sure if you came, everyone would welcome you with open arms
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 21 2011, 08:09 PM~19663417
> *:nosad:
> *



COOL IM STILL TRY AND TIP THRU


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 21 2011, 11:50 PM~19664769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:420:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 25 2011, 11:20 AM~19693463
> * :420:
> *


 :h5: :420:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Like my boy cchavez said "Stylistics SO.LA. Will be there for two straight yrs.!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COUNT US IN........


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=5&year=2011


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Peter aka Mr. President were there in support of our Brothers from KLIQUE OC CC to the fullest so save TECHNIQUES CC some spots because we will be there for sure Carnal.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 21 2011, 09:10 PM~19663944
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice avatar by the way! I took that pic from our show last year. Bad ass rivi! :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro well be there to back you up real nice show... :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

SILVER DEMON WILL BE THERE


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

WHATS UP KLIQUERS ROYAL IMAGE WILL BTHEIR TO ENJOY THAT DAY.....


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 10 2011, 02:15 PM~19557168
> *KLIQUE OC will be hosting it's second annual car show Sunday, June 26, 2011 at Sigler Park in the city of Westminster.  Entrance will be $20 and more details to follow.
> 
> Last year's show was one of the better ones I've been to.  The people, clubs, location, music, food, weather, and the general atmosphere made this show a huge success, and hopefully this year it will be even bigger and better.  There are plenty of trees to park under or kick it in the shade, a waterpark for the kids, and a liquor store within walking distance in case you run out of cold water  :biggrin: .
> ...


    WE WILL BE THERE CARNALES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

passenger side perfection at it's finest....wow she's a fox...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 1 2011, 06:45 PM~19992053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 8 2011, 10:45 PM~20048207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 PM~20048207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will that 59 be at the show


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 9 2011, 12:24 AM~20048693
> *will that 59 be at the show
> *


Dont know about the 59 but Nikki D will :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 PM~20048207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Posted it on my Facebook :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 9 2011, 10:34 AM~20050889
> *Dont know about the 59 but Nikki D will  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 10 2011, 10:29 AM~20058767
> *:fool2:
> *


are you running


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 13 2011, 09:50 PM~20085515
> *are you running
> *


If that's what you wanna call it! :biggrin:

TTT


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 13 2011, 11:50 PM~20085515
> *are you running
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there a pre-registration? or just show up on the day of?


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Mar 14 2011, 07:42 PM~20092642
> *Is there a pre-registration? or just show up on the day of?
> *



yes there is, we recommend that u pre-reg because this show is gonna be alot bigger than last years, the pre-reg cars are gonna there own gate so u guys will get in alot faster... You can hit up anyone of our members from KLIQUE OC
pre-reg is $20 and $25 at the gate..... how many rides did u wanna pre-reg...


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Feb 28 2011, 08:26 AM~19979062
> *
> *


IS THE SEBOMOBILE BE ATTENDING?????


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Mar 14 2011, 10:19 PM~20093355
> *IS THE SEBOMOBILE BE ATTENDING?????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 8 2011, 10:45 PM~20048207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 PM~20048207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 17 2011, 04:44 AM~20111924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 21 2011, 01:26 AM~20140298
> *
> *


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: OURSTYLE, LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20148552
> *:thumbsup:    OURSTYLE, LOS  ANGELES  WILL  BE  THERE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Mar 21 2011, 11:23 PM~20148552
> *:thumbsup:    OURSTYLE, LOS  ANGELES  WILL  BE  THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 24 2011, 12:12 PM~20169484
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

SHOWTIME C.C.ROLLING!! THATS A BAD ASS SHOW!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGRUBE_@Mar 24 2011, 07:02 PM~20173341
> *SHOWTIME C.C.ROLLING!! THATS A BAD ASS SHOW!
> *


Thanks for your support Showtime :thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Mar 25 2011, 09:38 PM~20182109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 27 2011, 06:03 PM~20195205
> *
> *


you smoke Manny


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there to support my friends from KLIQUE... Lil John


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 29 2011, 08:59 PM~20213775
> *you smoke Manny
> *


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:420:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:x:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O
*
C

T
T
T
!


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there gonna be a pedal car categorie?


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Apr 8 2011, 10:50 AM~20291968
> *Is there gonna be a pedal car categorie?
> *


yes, theres gonna be trophies for all categories......


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Apr 8 2011, 12:33 PM~20291846
> *:inout:  :inout:
> *


 :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 8 2011, 05:34 PM~20294260
> *yes, theres gonna be trophies for all categories......
> *


2 door 82


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 8 2011, 10:23 PM~20295864
> *2 door 82
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:chuck:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

OntariO Classics calling on all Car Clubs and Solo Riders to come Cruisin’ on a Sunday Afternoon. This is not the normal cruise night were we get to one locations and park the cars. This is an actual Cruise. OntariO Classics will be cruisin’ through OntariO and some surounding city to give the people a reminder that Lowriding is still here and can be done in a positive way for all of the community to enjoy. 

Date: April 10 2011
Meet Time: 3:30pm 
Location: wienerschnitzel parking lot off Euclid and Francis in the
city of Ontario

Roll Out Time: 4pm to John Galvin Park
4:30 move out to Sonic Burgers off 4th and Miliken
6:00 on to King Taco off Mountain 
6:30 back to Wienerschnitzel to hang out and talk about the
cruise 

So get those rides clean get that music ready to bump and let the family know we are going Cruisin' on a Sunday Afternoon the way they did back in the day.


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT 
Brown Pride OC will be there!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20310810
> *TTT
> Brown Pride OC will be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 12 2011, 03:03 PM~20321463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

by when can we pre reg. or can we just show up the day of show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Apr 14 2011, 02:10 PM~20339163
> *by when can we pre reg. or can we just show up the day of show
> *


when ever your ready you can also just show up to the show


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout: 

Klique will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Apr 8 2011, 05:34 PM~20294260
> *yes, theres gonna be trophies for all categories......
> *


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGRUBE_@Apr 17 2011, 06:29 AM~20357346
> *SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

I won't be able to make it this time cause we're following the WEGO Tour and we got a show in Corpus Cristie on that weekend but look forward on going some time in the future hope you have a good show and maybe we'll meet soon


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: 
STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like a good show....going to mark it down on the calendar and hopefully make it out there


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2011, 09:04 AM~20364602
> *Looks like a good show....going to mark it down on the calendar and hopefully make it out there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 14 2011, 06:48 PM~20341905
> *when ever your ready you can also just show up to the show
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 15 2011, 11:21 AM~20345538
> *:inout:
> 
> Klique will be there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:x:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Feb 28 2011, 08:22 PM~19984188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 20 2011, 09:59 AM~20380787
> *If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Apr 26 2011, 04:57 PM~20425752
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


come on you relay want me to send you one :twak:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 26 2011, 05:06 PM~20425839
> *come on you relay want me to send you one  :twak:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:x:


----------



## ocmofohs (Mar 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out
[/quote]


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

POST PICS!!!


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

BIG THANKZ TO THE HOMIE LUIS AND HIS FAMILY FOR THE HOSPITALITY @ HIS PAD, THIS FIGHT NIGHT WEEKEND !!!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, HAVE A GOOD SHOW!!!

CHECK OUT OUR INFO BELOW:

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:biggrin: PRIMO WILL BE THERE WITH HIS RAG AN HIS DONK!!!!!!!  :wow: :uh: :happysad:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

E-LA-BORRACHERA.......... CHOOOOOOW!!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> > *bristol sound *</span>


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

One month away from this badass show


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Klique


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@May 23 2011, 03:43 PM~20612472
> *:thumbsup: Klique
> *


:h5:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Almost here :x:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

We will be presenting:

6-6 foot "best of show" trophies
6-5 foot "special awards" trophies
45-1st place trophies
45-2nd place trophies
30-3rd place trophies


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> We will be presenting:
> 
> 6-6 foot "best of show" trophies
> 6-5 foot "special awards" trophies
> ...


:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm STILL WAITING FOR PETER TO SEND ME PRE REG FORMS. :ugh: :rimshot:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I'm STILL WAITING FOR PETER TO SEND ME PRE REG FORMS. :ugh: :rimshot:


PM myself or rightwire with your address and we'll make sure you get them, or personally at the Saddleback show this weekend


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I'm STILL WAITING FOR PETER TO SEND ME PRE REG FORMS. :ugh: :rimshot:


If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

We are striving to make this the biggest annual lowrider car show in Orange County, and last year was really good. We're expecting a bigger turn out this year and may just need a bigger venue by next year


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> We will be presenting:
> 
> 6-6 foot "best of show" trophies
> 6-5 foot "special awards" trophies
> ...


 THANKS FOR THE INVITATION, STYLISTICS LA INC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.=WOODY 65=


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

cadilinc said:


> THANKS FOR THE INVITATION, STYLISTICS LA INC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.=WOODY 65=


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: Old Style will be there to support !!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> PM myself or rightwire with your address and we'll make sure you get them, or personally at the Saddleback show this weekend





rightwire said:


> If any off you need the registration form PM me your address i will mail them out


SEE U AT THE SADDLEBACK SHOW. BUT IF NOT I WILL PM MY ADDY SUNDAY NIGHT.


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

:inout::inout:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

perlas48 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: Old Style will be there to support !!


 :h5:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~ STREETSTYLE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> PM myself or rightwire with your address and we'll make sure you get them, or personally at the Saddleback show this weekend


I'm HERE AT SADDLEBACK. WHERE'S MY FLYERS?


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Can you post up the flyer or can you pm me that way we can get this cracking...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Can you post up the flyer or can you pm me that way we can get this cracking...


yeah how can we pre reg or is it day of , LA GENTE wants to be thier :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

got the flyer at bristol sound


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I'm HERE AT SADDLEBACK. WHERE'S MY FLYERS?





StreetStyleL.A said:


> Can you post up the flyer or can you pm me that way we can get this cracking...


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

t.t.t.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

who need some p M me your address i will mail them out 


rightwire said:


>


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam that chick in the flyer is smoking hot :fool2:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

chef said:


> dam that chick in the flyer is smoking hot :fool2:


X:fool2::fool2:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

KLIQUE64 said:


>


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't know if someone already asked this question but can we BBQ and can we take a cooler w/ water & soda


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

chef said:


> Don't know if someone already asked this question but can we BBQ and can we take a cooler w/ water & soda


there will be plenty of food venders at the show


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

rightwire said:


> there will be plenty of food venders at the show


 :uh: I think he's asking if he take his "OWN" grill, cooler soda and water :twak:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

A&W said:


> :uh: I think he's asking if he take his "OWN" grill, cooler soda and water :twak:





Yeah that's what I ment


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES.CC WILL BE THERE. :wave::yes:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

A&W said:


> :uh: I think he's asking if he take his "OWN" grill, cooler soda and water :twak:


cooler soda and water is ok but we need to suport the food venders at the show


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

ourstyle_la said:


> OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES.CC WILL BE THERE. :wave::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

7 Dayz


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:run::run::run::run::run::run:


Tee"s_77LTD said:


> 7 Dayz


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

rightwire said:


> cooler soda and water is ok but we need to suport the food venders at the show



thanks for the info


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Nicky says "come by the outnabout booth and say hello!!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:uffin: will be there fo' sho.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

5 more dayz


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:werd::rimshot::h5::inout:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ONCE AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Terco said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ONCE AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Looking forward to it!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques I.E will try to make it.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Uniques I.E will make it.


:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ONTARIO CLASSICS WILL BE GOING OUT THERE...LOOKING FOWARD TO IT.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft it looks like it's going to be a good show


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

4 more days, can't wait to see all of these clubs represent at the park. Should be a nice day...supposed to be sunny and 79 degrees Sunday :thumbsup:. Plenty of shade under all the trees too


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

almost here


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Ivory will be kicking it at the outnabout booth


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TELL HER TO BRING HER BIKINI CAUSE IT'S GOING TO BE HOT


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

schaefer 64 59 said:


> :thumbsup:


you headed out there also?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Ivory will be kicking it at the outnabout booth


my car has AC


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Ivory will be kicking it at the outnabout booth


RIGHT ON!:thumbsup: 

STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

CANT WAIT!!!!!hno:


----------



## tito63 (Mar 7, 2009)

CROOKED WAYZ said:


> CANT WAIT!!!!!hno:


 just b [email protected]:30 am:boink::boink:


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

BROWN PRIDE O. C. CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ITS ALL GOOD .:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

lots of cars will at the show


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

whats the address to the park? :dunno: need to google it.


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

themadmexican said:


> you headed out there also?


Simon will be there,I think the address is 7200 plaza st westminster Ca,92683


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

schaefer 64 59 said:


> Simon will be there,I think the address is 7200 plaza st westminster Ca,92683


:thumbsup:
who from you guys are headed out?


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

I think its three or four of us. How about you guys?


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:cheesy:same. shooting for 3 possibly 4. anything to escape this hellhole. :run:


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:biggrin:See you there.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

2 more days :x:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques will be in the house!!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Get those rides waxed and polished for tomorrow cuz it's on!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

rightwire said:


> lots of cars will at the show


 
thanks you Captain Obvious!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i say 300 to 400 cars will be there its goung to be a bad as show


----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

*ISLANDERS CC WILL BE REPPIN' AT YOUR SHOW TOMORROW!* :thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

TTT
gonna be a good show!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

see everyone tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

geerider said:


> *ISLANDERS CC WILL BE REPPIN' AT YOUR SHOW TOMORROW!* :thumbsup:


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

show was packed at 7 am and people where still comming from all over .


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

joe bristol said:


> show was packed at 7 am and people where still comming from all over .


Pictures.:-(


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Pictures.:-(


on the way bro


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Incredible, impressive show Klique. Here's some pics I took today.


----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

SICKSIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Dammmmmmmm!!!!! This was one of no the best show in O.C... If you missed it you [email protected]#$ed up. Maybe getting a bigger a spot for next year would be a good idea????????


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_ALL I GOTA SAY IT BIG THUMPS TO KLIQUE FOR HAVIN ONE BADASS SHOW PARK WAS PACKED TO THA FULLEST LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YRS SHOW IM SURE ITS GONA B EVEN BETTER :thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _ALL I GOTA SAY IT BIG THUMPS TO KLIQUE FOR HAVIN ONE BADASS SHOW PARK WAS PACKED TO THA FULLEST LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YRS SHOW IM SURE ITS GONA B EVEN BETTER :thumbsup::thumbsup:_


Great Show, Congrats on the win young homie :thumbsup:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _ALL I GOTA SAY IT BIG THUMPS TO KLIQUE FOR HAVIN ONE BADASS SHOW PARK WAS PACKED TO THA FULLEST LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YRS SHOW IM SURE ITS GONA B EVEN BETTER :thumbsup::thumbsup:_


Whrs the pic of the trophy Homie


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

i love them high class blazers


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TO : KLIQUE...

STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME ,BOMB ASS FOOD, WEATHER WAS GREAT..AND ALOT OF LOW LOWS...CANT ASK FOR ANYTHING ELSE.....SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YR....:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

deesta said:


> Great Show, Congrats on the win young homie :thumbsup:


thanks loc


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

great show:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

BEHALF OF ALL THE KLIQUE MEMBERS WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EACH AND EVERYONE OF U FOR BACKING US UP, WE COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT UR SUPPORT.............. WE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THANKS KLIQUE!!!! IT WAS A BADASS SHOW!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Had a blast at the show


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Shit i guess Klique O.C. Knew the show was gonna be so packed they didn't even bring the O.C. Chapter ride's out:0,Good people, Good Food (thanks Sic Side ):h5:Great Show :wave:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

deesta said:


> Shit i guess Klique O.C. Knew the show was gonna be so packed they didn't even bring the O.C. Chapter ride's out:0,Good people, Good Food (thanks Sic Side ):h5:Great Show :wave:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

deesta said:


> Shit i guess Klique O.C. Knew the show was gonna be so packed they didn't even bring the O.C. Chapter ride's out:0,Good people, Good Food (thanks Klique ):h5:Great Show :wave:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

rightwire said:


> deesta said:
> 
> 
> > Shit i guess Klique O.C. Knew the show was gonna be so packed they didn't even bring the O.C. Chapter ride's out:0,Good people, Good Food (thanks Klique ):h5:Great Show :wave:
> ...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Big thanks to all who came out and represented, we had a great turnout! I wanted to thank each club individually here but there were just too many. Hope everyone had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

deesta said:


> Shit i guess Klique O.C. Knew the show was gonna be so packed they didn't even bring the O.C. Chapter ride's out:0,Good people, Good Food (thanks Sic Side ):h5:Great Show :wave:


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:great show klique we had a good time.


----------



## VicFig (May 24, 2010)

Del Valle wants to thank you for having us out there. The show was firme cant wait for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Great show Klique! Great turn out and some badass raffle prizes! Wish could have won those tires…lol. 

Thanks for the invite,

Superiors OC CC

Joe


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

BIG THANK YOU TO _ALL KLIQUE MEMBERS_ FOR A GREAT SHOW!

WE ALL ENJOYED A BEAUTIFUL DAY WITH CARS, FRIENDS, GOOD FOOD AND GREAT PRIZES.. (MY HOMIE WON THE TIRES) :thumbsup:

THANKS AGAIN FROM STYLISTICS SO.LA. FOR THE INVITE AND HOSPITALITY!


----------



## SOUTH.S.D (Jan 3, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Big thanks to all who came out and represented, we had a great turnout! I wanted to thank each club individually here but there were just too many. Hope everyone had a good time :thumbsup:


DELEGATION SAN DIEGO WANTS TO THANK THE GUYS FROM KLIQUE O.C. FOR HAVING US AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW THIS YEAR. AND SHOT OUT TO BABAS AND WEENIE KLIQUE S.D. CHAPTER FOR HOSTING US! GOOD LOOKING OUT GUYS!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

SUPERIORS had a good time, check out our website for pics of the event! http://www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

GOOD SHOW FELLAS........:thumbsup:........TEMPTATION C.C HAD A GOOD TIME......


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

The rest of the pics will be up on http://outnaboutpics.com/ tonight!


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Bad ass show looking forward to next years........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

great show ,LA GENTE CC had a great time thanks for everything


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice show, thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

great show klique :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Whrs the pic of a blck 68 tht took 1st 4 OG


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

JUST WANT TO SAY ALSO ON BEHALF OF US "KLIQUE" OC !!!! THANKZ FOR ALL THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CAR CLUBS WHO SHOWED UP !!! I HAD A FIRME AS TIME GETTING TO KNOW SOME OF YOU WHEN I WAS PARKING THE RIDES!! I MYSELF CANT WAIT TIL THE NEXT ONE ON BEHALF OF ALL THE OC KLIQUER'S THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

very good show,groupe cc would like to thank you guys for making move in smooth and for inviting us.we will see you next year.


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*NICE SHOT OF THE FAMILY'S 65,,,,,,,TTT*


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Link to the bicycle pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307523-Photos-from-Klique-OC-Show


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

GOO SHOW FELLAS. OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES AND. OUR STYLE.SO. CAL HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Good show homies Ontario classics had a great time


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD SHOW KLIQUE


----------



## itiswhatitis (Jun 1, 2011)

much love to my klique bros.thx for everything.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

*JUST II LOWW SAN DIEGO C.C

WANT TO GIVE THANKS TO KLIQUE FOR A GOOD SHOW

*


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

It was cool to have all you guys from IE, San Diego and even Imperial Valley hope you enjoyed it as much as we did :thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristol sound had a great time there and yes we need a bigger location next time :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

illmatic 63 said:


>


Fuckn Herencia allwayz has the haynas !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Fuckn Herencia allwayz has the haynas !!:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Fuckn Herencia allwayz has the haynas !!:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO PETER TAPIA PRESIDENT OF OC KLIQUE FOR A VERY SUCCESFUL SHOW..
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PETER.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

HIGHCLASS CC HAD A BLAST........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

]






STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GOOD TIME,SEE YOU GUYS NEXT SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


 :thumbsup::fool2::boink:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LOOKED LIKE A NICE CARSHOW...


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

KLIQUE81 said:


> SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO PETER TAPIA PRESIDENT OF OC KLIQUE FOR A VERY SUCCESFUL SHOW..
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PETER.


 _*ALSO A SPECIAL THANKZ TO RUDY FOR ALL THE FEET WORK AND ALL THE KLIQUERS FROM THE BIG OC KLIQUE! THIS EVENT WOULD NOT BE SUCCESFULL WITH OUT ALL OF US!!!!!*_


----------



## tito63 (Mar 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:lets start working on next year show!


----------



## tito63 (Mar 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CROOKED WAYZ said:


> _*ALSO A SPECIAL THANKZ TO RUDY FOR ALL THE FEET WORK AND ALL THE KLIQUERS FROM THE BIG OC KLIQUE! THIS EVENT WOULD NOT BE SUCCESFULL WITH OUT ALL OF US!!!!!*_


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/18O_X6apVDY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------

